# Anybody's cat had kittens ???



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

I have a sneeky suspicion that my little kitty has been a naughty girl after she escaped a few weeeks ago  

She has got very fat around the middle and won't leave me alone as she always wants a fuss.

I have spoken to the vet but they want £80 to scan her    Is a scan necessary   

Also how do I know when the kittens are being born and is there anything I need to do or do I let her get on with it   

Hope someone can help

Granny - to - be T xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Saila is your best bet as she breeds cats (Persians I think?) so would be able to offer some good advice


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

The average cat pregnancy last 60-65 days.  You can tell when they are because about 3-6 weeks in their nipples get quite big and pink up.  You will also know when she is about to drop as she will look for a nest and will go off her food too.  We never gave ours an ultra sound - just took her for a check up once she was about 6-8 weeks and then just kept an eye on her.  She will probably need kitten food in the later stages as she will need the extra energy it supplies xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Ahhh that would be soo sweet little kitties .. let us know when you know for me ..potentially granny to be 

Cat x


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

I still have a video on my comp somewhere of my cats tummy moving when her kittens were kicking! Will dig it out for you to have a butchers! It's funny when you see them move xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I have pm'd you hon  

xxx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Thank you all 

I have had some great advice and have read loads on the internet. 

I am going to book her in with the vet later for a check up but I am going to leave the san - would be lovely to see how many she is having but I didn't even pay £80 for a 3d scan when I was having Sadie and money is a bit tight at the moment  

I am going with Saila's guess that she is about 5/6 weeks - her nipples are pink though not very raised, she is a little fatty and she is sleeping all the time at the moment - lol

I have just got kitten food for her and I am picking up a box today which will go in the front room behind a chair near a radiator so she is warm and snug and also out of the reach of the kids.  

I am quite excited now I know what is happening and how to deal with it   

Most of the kittens-to-be have already been offered home so hoping she has at least 3 so we can keep one too 

Thanks again all - Saila you might get the odd panicky PM from me !!! xx 

T xx


----------



## ~SUGAR~ (Mar 25, 2006)

Aww how lovely!  

I never got our cat scanned when she was pregnant- don’t really think it’s necessary. But like Beebee said, seeing them move about in her tum is amazing. Ours had 5 crazy little kits- I tried to encourage her to nest somewhere, but she had her own ideas and was having none of my interfering!

I was home when she gave birth, and had to help break the sac of the first (on the vet’s advice- I had him on the mobile!) but she manged the rest herself.

Post us some piccies when it’s time!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

The best of it is although u probably won't know the father there could be more than one father!! Cat release eggs on mating so they could been fertilized by different toms  

Good news about the box, make sure its a biggie as they need plenty of room   A few old towels or vet bed if you have it will do for bedding, you will need to change it when she has finished giving birth!

Chances are she may not use her box if she has access to the rest of the house, wardrobes are always a good place to give birth   So in the last week I'd confine her to the room.

Will it be quiet in the living room? Mine go in there but they give birth in my bedroom where its nice and quiet and then they migrate downstair to get used to hustle and bustle. the first few days are stressfull for the new mum so it needs to be quiet and if she doesn't feel safe she will move them or give birth elsewhere  

Its a really exciting time I am thrilled for you! Nothing beats your first litter of kittens!

xxxx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh thats lovely Beebee  

xxxx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks - she had 4 kittens - all healthy and happy  xxx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Awww that is so cute 

Not seen any movement yet but her belly was an odd shape earlier where it looked like something was poking out   

Got her some calcium tablets yesterday to help make sure she stays strong and she is loving her kitten food   I did get a box but I don't think it is big enough 

Also is it normal that she gets bigger everyday !!!

T xx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

We got a box ready but it wasn't really worth it! She gave birth in DH t-shirt drawer and then moved them to the wardrobe! xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Beebee said:


> We got a box ready but it wasn't really worth it! She gave birth in Jake's t-shirt drawer and then moved them to the wardrobe! xxx


In the Tshirt drawer?    Good Gracious!!

Yup they get bigger everyday! Just like the kittens they grow before your very eyes!

Are you still letting her out?

xxx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Not leting her out though she did get out last night - she was out for 10 mins and I managed to get her back in again. 

I have actually confined her to the front room already and when I go to the loo or upstairs she comes with me then returns to the front room. 

Costing a fortune because I am keeping the heating on in that room for her  

T xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

You really don't have to keep the heating on   U can get heatpads for £30 off ebay but she wil be fine all on her own. She will be quite warm anyway!

I usually confine mine the last week and a half and they are fine with that.

On her last two weeks you can give her Raspberry tea leaf tablets. I have don't this with all of mine and since had quite speedy labours with no stress for my girls!

This is my personal choice to administer this by the way  

xxxx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

I think she was getting him back because he wouldn't believe she was having kittens! xxx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Nearly ended up with another kitty today 

We had a text from my little brother asking if we could take in and look after a 4 week old kitten.  I called Karl to get the full story and it turns out that one of their neighbours was out walking their dog when the dog started playing up and wouldn't leave a bin bag alone - the neighbour opened the bag and inside under all the rubbish (gass/tins/mouldy food) was a teeny tiny kitten. 

The neighbour rushed the little kitten to the vets and she is very poorly   She has a bad eye infection, underweight, away from mummy and is covered from head to toe in fleas. 

Me and Paul had a chat and said that we would take her in until 7 weeks and then she would have to find a new home. 

As it turns out my little brothers girlfriend has refused to habd her over and has fallen in love with her so they are going to keep her 

There is a picture of little kitty on ** so will try and get a link for you all to see - she is teeny and has to stay at the vets until 7 weeks when she will go to live with my brother and his girlfriend. 

I hope the person who dmped the kitten out with the rubbish rots in hell.

T xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

How can anyone be so bl**dy cruel with a tiny defenceless kitten ..there are always people who will take kittens on so there is absolutely no excuse for this cruelty grrr if we could get our hands on these people .. I think this is a classic case of what I would put people in public stocks for .. with a description of their crime ..maybe if they had to face up to peoples wrath for their despicable crime they would think twice about doing anything like it again! 

Cat x


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Hope this works !!!

http://www.new.********.com/photo.php?pid=1798177&id=718451759&ref=nf#/photo.php?pid=1798179&id=718451759&ref=nf

This is her.

T xx

/links


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Ahh it looks like one of my old purdy furdy cats ..what a cutie


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

How is the pregnant one doing?  

xx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Sleeping and eating.

It quite funny - she is so round now she cannot jump on to the chairs - bless - lol

I guess about 2 weeks to go. 

We  have homes for up to 4 kittens 

xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Thats great hon! 

Have you started her on raspberry tealeaf yet? You don't have to of course but my girls have must quicker labours when taking this.

Its so exciting having new babies! All mine are growing up now   You will have to psot lots of piccies for me  

xxxx


----------



## turkish delight (Aug 24, 2008)

HI Tasha 

Just read this thread wondering if you have had the pitty patter for furry paws 

TD xx


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

I was just thinking the same when i read this thread, Cant wait to hear if she have given birth yet, bless her


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Sorry - just seen this !!!

She is still pregnant   I just hope everything is ok - if there are no signs in a few days she will be off to the vets. 

She is looking for places to have the kittens though - she keeps going in to vupboards and having a good sniff and walking in circles.  She is also sleeping a lot. 

I will let you know as soon as there are any kitties - with pics 

T xx


----------



## turkish delight (Aug 24, 2008)

sounds soon hun - cats like humans have a mucus plug some times this can be spotted and you can tell her water have broken also sometimes you can see kittens rolling down the day before ... wishing you lots of luck hope all goes well   i have kittens due halloween ...lucky it was a planned matting so i know when to expect them must drive you   when you don't know xx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Well we now have 5 georgous little kittens  

She had them this morning on our bed !!!

There are 4 tortoise shell's and a pure ginger one - so cute and mummy is doing fine. 

I had to break the sac of the 1st one and the 3rd one got stuck.  2nd one needed rubbing with a towel because it seemed to be really struggling but all 5 seem fine now and are having a good feed. 

I am shaking like a leaf though  

T xx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Updated post above 

Thanks for all your help on this thread too 

xx


----------



## turkish delight (Aug 24, 2008)

wow thats so sweet i am guessing the ginger is a boy the other 4 are girls just so sweet you and your cat have done great so sweet xx

enjoy them if you need any advise feel free to pm me 

td xxx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

We have been watching the kittens all day and from what we can make out there are 3 boys and 2 girls   But we might be totally wrong !!!  

I think I posted that there was 1 ginger and the rest were tortoise shell - well that is wrong  - now they are clean and fluffy there is 1 ginger and the rest are silver tabby (one is silver tabby with a ginger head - very strange looking ) 

xx


----------



## turkish delight (Aug 24, 2008)

that makes sense then as you can only get girl tortoise shell  and mainly ginger cats are males if you had a ginger female this would be very rare and they would be infertile i am not sure why ( pure ginger ) - ahh looks like kitty has been a little minx and had more than one kitten daddy   

so pleased all 5 are doing well ... the children must be amazed there family pet has had babies   - hope they all grow big and strong dont grow too attched 6 cats would be a lot to cope with hard not too i know   - think mum had them today so she could have some chicken from sunday lunch    

owww enjoy your get no housework done now with these little ones xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Yay!! 5 babies! So cute, post piccies soon!!



turkish delight said:


> that makes sense then as you can only get girl tortoise shell and mainly ginger cats are males if you had a ginger female this would be very rare and they would be infertile i am not sure why ( pure ginger ) - ahh looks like kitty has been a little minx and had more than one kitten daddy


Thats wrong I am afraid hon  I have a few completely ginger females and one has just had a litter of 6 so they aren't infertile  and altho are rarer than ginger toms they still crop up. If the tom cat was ginger and the female tortoiseshell that mating could genetically produce all ginger females! You can only get girl torties tho


----------



## turkish delight (Aug 24, 2008)

ohh yeah your right in the moggy world pure ginger females are rare but if you was to have a  tortoiseshell males  very very rare - they would be sterile  got a little confused dosent take much   

T - Hoping all babies are well and you managed to get some sleep not checking on them every 5 minutes   .. TD xx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

They are all good 

Got up at 2.30am and just came down to watch them sleeping and to have a cuddle with mummy  

So cute - seem to spend the day removing the kittens from NDER mummy - she doesn't seem to realise she is sat on a baby and it is crying   

T xx


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Ah sweet i bet they are so cute

Congrats on babies

xxx


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hiya Hun,

just wanted to say Congrats on the kittens... arent they adorable?!

I have a question about my 6 month old kitten n hoping that someone on here would be able to help...
He is house trained (has a litter tray that is cleaned out every other day) but i've noticed recently that he has been peeing on the carpet not far from the tray. This is pretty new as we have not had any problems with him since we managed to train him when he was 7 weeks old. I have read the if he hasnt had the chop then that could be making him do that so we've booked him in for next week. I've tried putting orange peel in the spot (advised by the vet) but it doesnt seem to be making a difference, ive told him off when he does it put still no luck. He's not a heavy drinker so if's not that he's drinking to much..... any advice on how i can stop this happening as we are getting new carpet put down n i dont want this to happen when its been layed.

Im sorry to come n gatecrash but really need some advice as i dont know what to do x 

Thanks in advance x
TK x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hiya!!

T ~ Hope babies are all doing well  

TK ~ Hmm I am not a vet hon but ....

It could be something to do with him age, but I think unlikely. I find that young males who are becoming "active"   tend to spray more but it still could be scent marking with him. Is it always in the same spot? If so put the litter tray in that spot  

I have one cat who will wee in one litter tray and number 2 in the other one  

Wasn't he litter trained when you got him? My kittens are generally litter trained froma very early age by their mothers  

xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Aw congratulations on your kittens!!!!

I agree with Saila on the boy cat!  Ours trained all of hers from kittenhood to use the litter tray.


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Salia ~ Thanks for the advice hun, yes it is always in the same spot, i have tried that with the litter tray but might give having the 2 ago  

No he wasnt trained when we got him. To be honest i think he was way to young to be taken from his mum, about 6 weeks we think he was but we were told he was 9 weeks   when he went to pick him up, the little kid that was there kicked him     so i couldnt leave him there otherwise he would be dead   x

Thanks for ur advice hun   x


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

All kittens are still fine   Have already gotten a lot bigger then when they were born !!!

I will post pictures as soon as I can get a camera and get the pics on the PC  

One of the kittens made it out of the drawer today   They still dont have open eyes so must have been a suprise for him judging by the noise he made - lol - I just gently picked him up and gave him to mum who just seemed to roll her eyes and sit on him   

Sadie is obsesed with the kittens though - she hangs over the back of the setee watching them whispering "baba cat" "baba cat" - so cute.  when we introduced her to the kittens, she gently gave mummy cat a kiss.

T xx


----------

